# How to repair a plastic hinge for glass lids



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello I have one of those long plastic hinges that attach to glass lids. It broken after years of wear and tear. I saw the price of a brand new one at BA and it think it's a rip off to pay that much. I rather keep it in two pieces. For the last few weeks I used a piece of duck tape that runs the length of the hinge but now
It's starting to peel off. I'm thinking of using a tube of 100% sillicone and apply it to the hinge. Before I do this I just want to ask for all your opinions about this. Or suggest other ways to fix it.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out Angel Fins website. They sell the 30 inch for $5.50. A tube of 100% silicone will cost almost as much, be a lot of work and won't last very long.
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28220&products_id=743
--
Paul


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Paul..........

Your the man!

Good eye!


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

actually its cheaper at BA since it is about $11 for one much longer than 30" i need a 36" to be exact. angelfins has it for about$5 but with $8 shipping it comes out to be more than BA. i dont ever travel to Guelph so that is out of the question. i can either repair it myself or leave it as is. in my opinion i rather spend $10 on fish food than on a hinge. thanks for the advice. i appreciate it though


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

wow........much cheaper then I thought....

couple years back was there for a piece also at BA.....they asked a tonne for it...LOL....

I left


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

would they have anything like that at homedepot?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

How much do you neeed?

I might have some.....your at york?

I'm at Hwy427/Finch......


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

flagtail said:


> How much do you neeed?
> 
> I might have some.....your at york?
> 
> I'm at Hwy427/Finch......


yeah im at york. i need about 36" i can come pick up if you have some available. 

btw i could be wrong about the pricing, there was a bucket full of them at BA and a list of the prices. i could see the cheapest was $11 im not sure what the size was i didnt bother asking them


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

In a pinch keep in mind you don't have to have a full 36" length. As ong as you get the alignment right, you could get away with a piece at either end. even if ou went 3 6" pieces, both ends and the middle, it would still work. Obviously not as ideal as a full 36", but better than no hinge.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

lybrian1 said:


> actually its cheaper at BA since it is about $11 for one much longer than 30" i need a 36" to be exact. angelfins has it for about$5 but with $8 shipping it comes out to be more than BA. i dont ever travel to Guelph so that is out of the question. i can either repair it myself or leave it as is. in my opinion i rather spend $10 on fish food than on a hinge. thanks for the advice. i appreciate it though


You don't have to pay for shipping. Angel Fins travels through the GTA almost once per month to make deliveries. Their next trip is December 8th which is just a few weeks away so you can pre order on their website, choose the pickup option and then let them know where you're meeting them along their route. Its that easy.

And you can use a 30 inch piece centered on your 36 inch glass top. It'll work a lot better than silicone and last a lot longer.
--
Paul


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Bare with me..........

Looking for those damn hindges....I know I have some somewhere!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you could just use short pieces as hinges and a strip of something on top to act as a water barrier


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Plastic world.

6 foot, 8$ 3/16" opening. I will post the picture later. Tapatalk wants me to pay to post more.


Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

My glass came loose from hinge for the first time last week, after maybe 1.5 years since new. Is this normal for plastic to become rigid and lose tension?

I have seen posts with devices, using "fingers"



J_T said:


> Plastic world.
> 
> 6 foot, 8$ 3/16" opening. I will post the picture later. Tapatalk wants me to pay to post more.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, plastic will over time get brittle. It has a memory too. So, after years of holding the glass, eventually, it will open up. If its not broken, a touch of silicone in the u channel will keep it in place.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Is plastic world a store or an online site?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

lybrian1 said:


> Is plastic world a store or an online site?


Both. They will ship.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ever though of buying plastic door/cabinet hinges and siliconeing those in place? I'm sure that 4 or 5 of those little hinges would be more than enough


----------

